
The Baader-Meinhof Phenomenon - aston
http://www.damninteresting.com/the-baader-meinhof-phenomenon
======
brazzy
Is there a name for the feeling experienced when you hear an expression with
very strong and definite negative connotations used to mean something
completely different, almost frivolous?

Because that's what anyone from Germany experiences when the read this
article, the Baader-Meinhof terrorist group having been highly present in the
public conscience for over 3 decades now. As an American, imagine using
"Charles Manson phenomenon" for something like this...

